# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - kesä 2022

## onni

Nobina 1297 mainostaa nyt Laattapistettä punaisin kokoteipein.

----------


## Zambo

> Nobina 1297 mainostaa nyt Laattapistettä punaisin kokoteipein.


Jos bussi ajaa yöliikennettä, niin tulee kyllä Fingerpori mieleen.

----------


## onni

TuKL 6 mainostaa Kemiönsaarta kokonaan sinisenä.

----------


## Waltsu

27.6.2022 Turkubus 1621 linjalla 55!

----------


## onni

Samoin Jalo #97

----------


## 401

Jalo Bus 43 linjalla 56. Kehno havaintokuva: https://flic.kr/p/2nuXu13

----------


## jltku

> 27.6.2022 Turkubus 1621 linjalla 55!


Tässäpä tuolle selitys, kuin myös Jalon autoille: https://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2022/0615007x/4696163.htm

----------


## Waltsu

1.7.2022 linjat 9 ja 60 jatkettiin Vaalasta Varissuolle, josta tuli "toisarvoinen" määränpää. Linjakilvitys nimittäin säilyi entisenlaisena lisättynä alarivin pienellä Varissuo-tekstillä. Ruotsinkieliset esimerkit: linje 9 och linje 60. Linjojen pysäkkipäreissä on mainittu vain Varissuo.

Kenties päätepaikkastatuksen menettäneen Vaalan pientaloalueen voisi kilvissä korvata väkirikkaalla Lausteen betonilähiöllä?

Liikennöitsijäkin vaihtui tässä Lausteen paketissa: linjat 9, 33, 60, 75, 90 ja 91 ovat nyt LS-Liikennelinjojen hoidossa.

----------


## onni

Savonlinja 982 on nykyään Turkubus 1613.

----------


## 401

Mistähän lähtien linja 56 on jatkanut Toijaisista Haarlahdentielle?

Taas on lähes kuukausi edellisestä viestistä  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Waltsu

> Mistähän lähtien linja 56 on jatkanut Toijaisista Haarlahdentielle?


Viime vuoden kesäaikataulujen alusta, siis 26.4.2021 alkaen.

----------


## Waltsu

6.8.2022 illalla Nyholmin 56 ajoi linjaa 55 ja linjakilven mukaan Papinsaaren kautta.

Runosmäen kiertoliittymän rakennustyö on edennyt siihen pisteeseen, että Runosmäkeen päin vievä Pallin pysäkki (nro 981) on siirtynyt noin 50 metriä eteenpäin Runosmäenkadun risteykseen.

----------


## Sakke100

HSL-sininen Volvo 8900 GLP-241 Fölin tunnuksin Linjaliikenne Nyholmin numerolla 86 ajoi 8.8. linjalla 9.

----------


## kuukanko

> HSL-sininen Volvo 8900 GLB-241 Fölin tunnuksin Linjaliikenne Nyholmin numerolla 86 ajoi 8.8. linjalla 9.


Olisiko GLP-241 eli ex-Tammelund 41?

----------


## onni

> Olisiko GLP-241 eli ex-Tammelund 41?


On. Myös Tammelund 37 on tulossa jollekkin LS:n osakkaista

----------


## Sakke100

> HSL-sininen Volvo 8900 GLP-241 Fölin tunnuksin Linjaliikenne Nyholmin numerolla 86 ajoi 8.8. linjalla 9.


Tässä vielä kuva autosta

----------


## onni

Eilen ilmeisesti ensimmäistä päivää linjalla oli Nyholm 82, eli entinen Tammelund 37. Kuva: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...G_8133+(2).JPG

----------


## 401

Nobina 1317, linjalla 32 tuli kuulutus "Keskusta, centrum, city centre". Muita kuulutuksia ei tullut.

----------

